# Team Primus declares War on Flounder!



## Ginzu

Oh the carnage! It was too brutal too watch at times, had to avert my eyes from the bloodshed.  Blackjeep, Yakntat and I had the flatties at our mercy all day today. Almost 3 limits and a few doormats in the mix. Blackjeep landed nearly 20, I landed about 15. Throw in some bobos, fatty snapper, and one big ass shark and my arm is hanging from it's socket right now. 70 degrees in January and we are out fishing the Gulf in shorts. Does life get any better?



























The new FLOUNDER POUNDER









Where's JD????


----------



## flukedaddy

FISH ON!!!!! I'm digging the name... Ya'll were definitly Sailing the sea of cheese.:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62

BOOM. Now thats how its done. I will have my make up day out there tomorrow. Sorry I couldnt have made that a four man limit.


----------



## Chris V

Awesome work there! Nice fish


----------



## Kevin B

Great catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## COALTRAIN

Wow thats awsome. I have been tring to get a flounder for a while. Just out of curiosity how far out? I would like to try this week in pcola.

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## Pompano Joe

Smokin'! Way to go guys!


----------



## Ginzu

COALTRAIN said:


> Wow thats awsome. I have been tring to get a flounder for a while. Just out of curiosity how far out? I would like to try this week in pcola.
> 
> Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


We were a couple miles out today, 75ft of water. The flounder are stacked around structure offshore right now. I would bet 3 barges is loaded with them.


----------



## Fishermon

God lee....

brutal.....lol...just laughing out loud here....
way to go guys.......
ceviche, my favoirite outta flounder....damn!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Awsome guys! After a 50%cut on hrs I have not been able to fix my mirage drive but my bday was today combined with a $700 yard sale my a$$ will be peddling soon! 

Love the reports even though they have left an aching in my heart not being able to partake lol. I have not fished the gulf since the miller tourny.

Like I said great report as usual and I will bring a shark reel with all the mako sightings lol


----------



## JD7.62

Ive been wondering where youve been CY.

Ditto on the shark rig thing. I am going to have my make up day out there tomorrow. Going at it alone, otherwise I wouldnt mind running into a big mako.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Yeah man if I can make one jump away from me I am a happy camper and I carry a shark disposal rig with a buoy attached and usually fish solo in the gulf lol


----------



## DAWGONIT

That's a mess of Flatties Gents!
Thanks for sharing report, pics, & WTG.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## kandv2000

awsome. Forgot how good this time of year is for them on a full moon. Would love to be diving some of those inshore wrecks right now. I bet they are laying on top of each other.


----------



## specktackler57

Good job. Guess we're ill be this am


----------



## need2fish

Awesome show of flounder pounding - great job guys


----------



## COALTRAIN

Ginzu said:


> We were a couple miles out today, 75ft of water. The flounder are stacked around structure offshore right now. I would bet 3 barges is loaded with them.


Thats the bottom spot I was going to try to find this week if the weather cooperates. I will be alone with my cell phone GPS. Hope it works out

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## JD7.62

Well fellas I think yall told me the wrong place lol. Nothing on the first place, the one you gave me numbers, but the second place, which we fished last time we were together out there was loaded. By then I didnt have much time to fish but boated three back to back to back. Two at seventeen and a half and one at eighteen and a half inches. Managed a few trophy snapper, a couple bobos jigging and what Im guessing was a nice AJ that never stopped and the hook just pulled.

The beach was loaded with people in bathing suits coming in. Nice to have some eye candy after spending some time on the water. People were even swimming out there.

Oh and I LOVE my Spinnfisher V. It stopped the bobos in their tracks while jigging. All they could do was swim in circles. I hossed up the nice snapper with no problem, yet small enough I could flounder fish with. FANTASTIC.


----------



## COALTRAIN

A lot too cold to swim. Water has to be in the 80's for me. That is to swim not to yak.

Sent from my S3 using Forum Runner


----------



## Ginzu

Here is footage of the shark fight I had this day. I have no reason why a big ass shark feels the need to take my little 1oz SPro jig I'm bouncing on the bottom. Footage is cut a bit, but it was a 20 minute fight. How it lasted 20 minutes I don't know, since I was using 20lb braid to 20lb flouro. My Stradic 4000FJ got put to the test.


----------



## JD7.62

You and Doug and sharks man. LoL, I think Ive been using the same jig for my last three flounder trips.


----------



## Kevin B

Looked like fun.

I am curious, I see some people fish for sharks, are they catching them just for the fun of it ?, or do they take them home to eat too ?.

Kevin


----------



## JD7.62

Most for fun but some do eat them. From a yak it can be tough because most shark species have to be fifty four inches which is kind of a pain to handle. Plus they have to be killed and gutted immediately or else the meat tastes like piss, literally.

The perfect shark to harvest is about a three foot black tip. They have no min size and at that size they are easy to gut as soon as you get them on board. Shark is very unique and if prepped properly is pretty tasty. Kind of like pork chops in texture IMO.


----------



## Kevin B

*Thank You*



JD7.62 said:


> Most for fun but some do eat them. From a yak it can be tough because most shark species have to be fifty four inches which is kind of a pain to handle. Plus they have to be killed and gutted immediately or else the meat tastes like piss, literally.
> 
> The perfect shark to harvest is about a three foot black tip. They have no min size and at that size they are easy to gut as soon as you get them on board. Shark is very unique and if prepped properly is pretty tasty. Kind of like pork chops in texture IMO.


 

Thanks
I know I have been in Restaurants, to where Shark has been on there Menu, But I never had any idea what kind it would be ?.

Kevin


----------



## Ginzu

JD7.62 said:


> Well fellas I think yall told me the wrong place lol. Nothing on the first place, the one you gave me numbers, but the second place, which we fished last time we were together out there was loaded.


The bite was hot about 50 ft east of the structure. Glad you found some though. :thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing

Very nice report and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beachsceneguy

awesome report and pics. thanks for the info and motivation.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Ginzu

Kevin B said:


> Looked like fun.
> 
> I am curious, I see some people fish for sharks, are they catching them just for the fun of it ?, or do they take them home to eat too ?.
> 
> Kevin


Everything JD said. Fun to catch, but also for good eating.


----------

